# nickoftimerescue??



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone know about nickoftime rescue out of GA?/ Had any dealings with them?? Fostered or transported? I just want to check them out. I may foster a dog or give a donation. Thanks for any input!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You can email me.
[email protected]


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't get it Strana1...

(or are you talking to 4dognight?)

Can you send me what you know as well? We can share


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed this post, I sent you a pm with the info I have.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Dawn, and Mary Ann, Is this for Captain? Any info to make sure everything is a go would be great before I send my donation over...


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Danni I sent you a pm


----------

